# The closing of Lake Hodson(sad day)



## the toothy critter (Dec 27, 2008)

Today I had a friend who received a phone call from the city telling them that the lake would no longer be accessible to the public and that they would have to come and get their boats off the stakes.So has anyone else heard anything??


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I haven't heard that. That place has been the ice breaker, end of winter, go to spot for kicking off Spring fishing for a ton of folks and I hope it is not so!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

*THIS IS TRUE !!!! Lake Hodgson is closed for good*.The new mayor is swinging his ax with a blindfold on.I don't think he realizes how many tax dollars are collected throughout the city because of the lake, he'll soon find out.It's a sad day for those who made memories there. April 1st headlines were always tributed to the opening of Lake Hodgson and the start of another year of father/son outings and family get togethers. I can't see how the city will come out ahead by closing the lake..............Mark


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

There is a city council meeting set for this coming Tuesday.Anyone can go and voice their opinions regarding the closing of the lake. I received a call last week to get a group of business owners together that will be directly affected with the decision regarding the closing of the lake.I planned on going regardless, but the decision has already been made to close the lake to the public.......Mark


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

This dude sounds like a moron...


----------



## pigboy (Oct 20, 2009)

I Pigboy, hereby second the motion that the new mayor of Ravenna is a moron.


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

I hope that Mayor doesnt plan on being re-elected. Ask him that at the council meeting.


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

I have been out on April 1'st every year for 17 years I believe. I have also fished Hodgson for as long as I can remember. I used to fish the bass tourneys out there as well. My oldest son (3) had just started joining me out there last year and if this is true my youngest son (1) may never get the chance. Truly a sad day for me.


----------



## Beauff (Dec 7, 2008)

So what is the reason for closing that lake?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I haven't heard such saddening news since they closed the Medina Fish Hatchery.....


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Beauff said:


> So what is the reason for closing that lake?


Budget cuts,my guess would be insurance. Merrill, who oversaw the operations of the lake the past 25+ years was let go(fired) last week......I don't get it, first it was LaDue, last year it was Mogadore, now it's Lake Hodgson. What's next?.............Mark


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

this VERY SAD news i cant remember how many kids ive taught to fish there over the years.all my grandkids and great grandkids have learned there! i have seen many a smiling little faces at hodgson with there first trout. how much they gonna pay for security?


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Uncalled for these politicians just close the books on any thing that they do not participate in...There have been many memories created from this lake..Fishermen used to camp overnight just to be there to kick off the spring fishing season...People need to wake up to what is going on in the political world...As bassmastermjb said WHAT IS NEXT....JIM....CL.......


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Definately not the news I wanted to wake up to. My wife and I would go there and take our Autistic son. It was a nice peaceful, quite lake, where I could teach him and not worry about fighting the masses. Almost as sickening, is that Merrill got fired, a you couldn't find a nicer, classier guy. I think I need to move to Ravenna, as I ALWAYS vote...good luck mayor!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm sure you are seing the result of the current economy and the lack of government funding which has suddenly disappeared. Don't let this stop you from fighting for something as valuable as this lake. 
What you have to do is attend that City Council meeting "IN NUMBERS", not just a few. Complaining on the internet or to each other will get you zero results. 
I was personally involved for three years in delaying and ultimately revising a proposed construction project and zoning change that was quietly being passed by Council in our community. It took a lot of time by our dedicated group but resulted in an agreeable finish.
You have the advantage of business being involved in your opposition which should get the attention of your local newspaper and bring this to the front page as our actions did which should result in more interested parties.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

When I go back to work Monday, I'm going to see if I can do a story on this for WKYC. If anyone would like to get involved, shoot me a PM and I will get in touch w/ you.

Bad idea, closing access. Very bad idea.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

bassmastermjb said:


> Budget cuts,my guess would be insurance. Merrill, who oversaw the operations of the lake the past 25+ years was let go(fired) last week......I don't get it, first it was LaDue, last year it was Mogadore, now it's Lake Hodgson. What's next?.............Mark


 Well, they could bump the fees up a tad. I don't think we would mind. Makes me wonder where they will hold the kids fishing derby this year? 
I think we should flood the mayors office with a butt load of emails....


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Big Daddy said:


> When I go back to work Monday, I'm going to see if I can do a story on this for WKYC. If anyone would like to get involved, shoot me a PM and I will get in touch w/ you.
> 
> Bad idea, closing access. Very bad idea.


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

OK everyone. You have a leader in BD. NOW GET ACTIVE and save a great fishing hole.


----------



## pigboy (Oct 20, 2009)

I pigboy, hereby third the the motion that the new mayor of Ravenna is moron.Seriously, I'm over fifty years old, my dad took me to Hodgeson in an old fifty something Buick as a kid. Thanks for closing the lake Bica you moron.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

bassmastermjb said:


> Budget cuts,my guess would be insurance. Merrill, who oversaw the operations of the lake the past 25+ years was let go(fired) last week......I don't get it, first it was LaDue, last year it was Mogadore, now it's Lake Hodgson. What's next?.............Mark


Maybe they're trying to push everyone to Wingfoot?

I find it weird the city spent loads of money on Wingfoot then all the local lakes with rentals are shut down. Watch the rental prices at Wingfoot be ridiculous.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Now, even though I work for WKYC TV 3 in Cleveland, that doesn't mean any of you can't contact the other media outlets in town. Darcy Egan of the Plain Dealer may also be interested in this item.

Even though this is a very emotional issue, name-calling won't help sway anyone's opinion. If you speak to anyone, be concise, to the point, and state your opinion in a positive way. Talk about all the memories, all the great times, what an awesome and IMPORTANT resource it is to people. Share the memories you built there (I have a few too, from when I was younger) and make people aware how important it is.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

legendaryyaj said:


> Maybe they're trying to push everyone to Wingfoot?
> 
> I find it weird the city spent loads of money on Wingfoot then all the local lakes with rentals are shut down. Watch the rental prices at Wingfoot be ridiculous.



legendaryyaj , this has nothing to do with Wingfoot. Lake Hodgson is run by the city of Ravenna, the ODNR which purchased Wingfoot, has absolutely 0 sayso with what happens to it. In all actuallity, it's a private lake that supplies the city of Ravenna with its water and is owned and run by Ravenna.This is a city issue,nothing the ODNR can do for you, so if you want your feelings known, voice your concerns with the Record Courier(local paper) or Akron Beacon News(Portage County Paper).I will pass along any additional information as it comes in............Mark


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

What really pisses me off, is there was absolutely nothing about the closing in any local newspaper.I heard about it from a friend of Merrill. How much lower can the administration of the City Of Ravenna stoop? We had the rug pulled out from under us and the tax payers didn't have a clue this was coming.It doesn't get much sadder than that ..................Mark


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

Hodgson was one of my favorite local lakes . I have been fishing there since I was a little kid . We need to voice our opinions to the city very loud but tactful. We need to organize and fast .


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

This lake is steeped in tradition (IE opening day) camp-outs the nite before.....Father/son fishing outings....family fishing and outings.....Real trout fever explodes...and even some fly fishers, casting there creations there...Bass fishing competitions.........Fishing Derby's........Slowly but surely.....little bit/by little bit...... some of the great outdoors is shrinking and on it's way to be just the outdoors.....and parts of it "MAY BE NOT SO GREAT" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! not happy with this news release, do your part and make it heard.....lots of channels to choose.....But say something...jON sR.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

I just summited an "opinion" on Record Courier  It will take a day or so to get published, feel free to reply when it does.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Just sent word to WNIR, Opps.....


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I just got off the phone with Jack Kiser, outdoor writer for the Record Courier. He just found out about the closing yesterday and is having a hard time with the fact this has not been made public in the newspapers. He promised me there will be media coverage at the council meeting this coming Tuesday.I've received numerous e-mails and PM's today that will be attending the meeting to voice their opinions.This is our one good chance to make a statement.I'll post the time and address for Tuesdays meeting as soon as I get it. Hope to see you there.........Mark


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Mark do you know the time and location? Do you think non Ravenna-iens could be heard? 
If I remember correctly the "charge" to fish there is only a buck per person(shore fishing). Boat launching was maybe $4-5. Why the heck wouldn't they try raising the fees to keep the lake open? I sure noone would object to even double the previous fees. This guy must be a PETA member!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

CJ,I feel the same way. They did up the fees last year to $2.00 a day to fish. As soon as I get the information I'll pass it along, hopefully I'll have it sometime tomorrow.Ron(Shortdrift) just sent me a PM with some very helpful questions to ask the council.We will be heard..............Mark


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I think I was paying those fees to fish in Novelty Lake back in the late 60's/ early 70's.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

The City Council Meeting for Ravenna is Monday February 8th at 6:15pm being held at 210 Parkway Ravenna,Ohio 44266. I've made alot of calls and have gotten as much information as I could regarding the closing of Lake Hodgson. This information is very accurate and not second hand information that has been blown ot of proportion. The FINANCE DIRECTOR, VICTOR VIGLUICCI appointed by Mayor Bica, is pushing to close the lake, which at this point THE LAKE IS STILL OPEN. VICTOR VIGLUICCI, not the mayor, is proposing the closing of Lake Hodgson at this meeting. Mayor Bica will be attending this meeting, as he does all council meetings. It looks like the finance director is getting the ball rolling a little early by calling on all the boat stake owners asking them to take their boats from the lake. This being said, AT THIS POINT WE DO HAVE CHANCE TO MAKE A DIFFERENCE. IF YOU CAN FIND A WAY TO ATTEND THE MEETING, PLEASE DO SO, LET'S PUT UP A FIGHT...............MARK


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad to see you are in better shape than originally presented. I'm sure you can prevail if enough people attend along with the business sector. Good Luck and we will be watching for a positive Post after the meeting.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

Is TMFI the fly shop still open out there. I havent been there in a few years . If they are it is always good to get the local business owners in the area on our side. I am going to try my best to attend that meeting.


----------



## llunge (Jun 20, 2009)

I thought Kim Cecora is the Ravenna Finance Director and Victor Vigluicci is the Portage County Prosecutor? Elaine Van Hoose is the Parks and Recreation director. She may be a good contact for accurate information regarding the fate of the park. The parks and rec phone number is 330.296.2864 (according to the City of Ravenna website).


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I pulled the name of the finance director off the google website.Either way,we need to attend the meeting to let them know how we feel........Mark


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I have to report to jury duty tomorrow so I am missing work... BUT please call our newsdesk at 216-344-3300 and tell them about Hodgson closing. I am sending them an email as well, but hearing from you guys will get more done that my suggesting the story.

PLEASE CALL and relay the info.


----------



## RIFFLE (Feb 8, 2009)

You can call the mayors office with your concerns about the closing of the lake. Joe Bica Jr. 330-296-3864. A mayor that is in tune with it's constituents, would not take away this resource that offers a beautiful recreational oppurtunity for the people of Ravenna and surrounding communities.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

I sent star1pup a PM. He is a outdoors writer for some local papers/mags. Maybe he can help get the word out also. Problem is he hasn't been active here since 10/2009. Good luck Guys. Never been here but sounds like a nice Lake


----------



## Mayor Joe (Feb 6, 2010)

In the past few days, rumors and speculation have circulated regarding operations at Lake Hodgson in Ravenna. I would like to clear up any misinformation and state the facts regarding Lake Hodgson and the recreational activities associated with the lake. 

First, let me make it clear that I have no intention of closing the lake or terminating the recreational activities of the Ravenna residents. Currently, my staff and I are looking for alternatives as to how to operate the facilities and care for the grounds to lessen the financial burden and utilize our equipment and manpower in a more efficient manner.

The grounds of Lake Hodgson Reservoir, the 180 acre, city-owned water supply, are maintained by a crew of five consisting of a full-time reservoir caretaker and four seasonal caretakers. For nearly two decades, the Lake Hodgson has incurred an operating deficit that was offset by the citys water fund. Given the current financial constraints, as well as demands on the water fund, the supplemental offset can no longer occur.

The 2010 operating budget for Lake Hodgson is $170,379, with an expected deficit of $130,682 after revenue generated from the numerous activities is accounted.

Currently, Ravenna is taking aggressive steps citywide to close a $1.8 million dollar deficit. Every city department must cut back on expenses and Lake Hodgson is not immune. 

In order to continue to offer great recreational options for citizens, as well provide clean, safe drinking water, methods are needed to slash costs, close the budget gaps and improve revenues.

Despite rumors, Merrill Evans, the lakes caretaker for more than 30 years and a trusted city employee, has not been fired. In fact, Merrill has been asked to take a leadership role in restructuring other grounds maintenance departments within the city, as well as at Lake Hodgson, to better utilize the current resources and manpower. The end goal of this restructuring and reorganization is to help the City save considerable cost and lower the overall operating expense of Lake Hodgson, while continuing the fantastic recreational aspects of the lake. 

If you have any questions regarding the situation please call my office at 330-296-3864.

Joseph Bica Mayor, City of Ravenna


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

Mayor Joe,

Thank you for taking the time to add clarity to a topic that, as you can see, many people (not only Ravenna residents) take very seriously. Please, be sure to do all you can to keep Lake Hodgson open for generations to come. I thank you and my sons thank you, do what you can to ensure that my grandsons can thank you as well.

Joe


----------



## Mayor Joe (Feb 6, 2010)

I spent all my life growing up and fishing at Muzzy Lake. My dad and I spent many spring mornings on the water enjoying each others company fishing for bass. I could never imagine taking such a resource from the public. We just need to get the facts out to the public.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank you mayor personally as a resident of ravenna i would truly hate to see such a beautiful lake go unused. I spend many a spring and summer days at the lake with family and friends. It is a clean, peaceful, and for the most part safe fishing enviroment. This would have been really depressing to see it turn into another Rockwell. thanks again,
adam


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Welcome to OGF Mayor Joe. 
Never fished your home Lake But i think its pretty cool for you to join and address these questions.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

I really appreciate you getting on here Mayor Bica. May I suggest that you work with us on here in the future . There are many intelligent people on here and many ideas.


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

Welcome to OGF Mayor Joe,
Thank You very much about explaining the situation to us!
I enjoyed talking to you, As well as meeting you in person.
Please keep us informed, And don't hesitate on asking for help there?
I'm just glad that Hodgson will remain open, For our next generation!


Tom


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I was quiet all weekend and watched the rumor mill expand on here.

This should be a lesson of caution to all.

Mayor Bica thanks for stepping up to OGF and presenting facts.

Let my KSU kids throw a monthly kegger at the boathouse and they might work for free 
www.fishKSU.com

Nip- 
www.dobass.com
(a Ravenna Twp. resident, daily Hodgson trail walker, outdoor business owner)


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

Iraqvet said:


> This dude sounds like a moron...


i dont think he sounds like a halve bad guy having enough stones to post on here and get the facts striaght.............


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Mayor Joe, thanks for taking your time and putting us before other agendas you had planned at the council meeting.It was also very comforting to spend time with you after the meeting and hearing in person how much Lake Hodgson means to you.We have a great network of guys here and always find a way to come together where our natural resources are involved or at risk.Thanks again for clarifying your proposed plan to keep the lake open for those that appreciate it.............Mark


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks for clearing things up Mayor Joe. I bet there are a ton of us OGF guys that would volunteer (pick trash, mow, whatever) for a days pass.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

MayorJoe is one stand-up guy......And since he is an admitted "bass catcher" ...I'd even venture to say that he's a stand-up guy "PLUS". Thanks for setting the record straight...and just as I told you, as I shook your hand.........just ask....we sportsmen are mighty quick to rise to the cause... as you well know.......My utmost THANKS to you and to the members of council for the time to hear our views and questions.......Jon SR.


----------



## mgshehorn (Jun 21, 2008)

I have fished that lake since the early 70s with my grand parents as well as my father. I am happy to be able to continue the tradition with my son! I recently returned from a deployment to Iraq. April 1st was the topic of many discussions with my son who eagerly awaited my return. We'll be there on opening day for many years to come. Thanks again!!!


PS. Do you still have the Honda Pilot I sold you couple years back?


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

One more thanks, Mayor!  I'm glad that you were able to avoid closing this great resource.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

oh yeah, what about the fish stocking? is it cut?


----------



## Mayor Joe (Feb 6, 2010)

I still have the Honda Pilot. Great truck in the snow.


----------



## Mayor Joe (Feb 6, 2010)

We are still planning on stocking the lake. The only changes that we are planning at this point are fee increases for the recreational activities and grounds maintenance.


----------



## stinkbait1213 (Feb 4, 2010)

how much are fees as of right now before the increase? what boats are allowed? As i am new to Ohio I have not heard of this lake


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

Stinkbait,
Hodgson is about 1.5 miles east of Dix Stadium.

5331 Lakewood Road
Ravenna, OH 44266
(330) 296-6004


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

Good job joe!!!! Saw brent today and told him about whats going on. And about this site. Welcome aboard! Now gotta get u involved in fishing!! Lol


----------



## amazingslinger (Apr 16, 2009)

I heard of the closing and the _not_ closing all in one day. I am glad to see that this has been addressed. 
Thank you to all who have saved this wonderful area for the public.

I fish Lake Hodgson every year, and haven't missed an April 1st opening day in over 10 years; it has become my last annual ritual with friends. 

This is a beautiful _park_, and the fishing will rival any lake in Ohio. I primarily bass fish, and have caught Fish Ohio Award class walleye, channel cat, and crappie as by-products of my bass fishing.
The lake could be managed as a trophy fishery very easily, and you could charge 10 times the amount currently charged.

My personal suggestions as a frequent guest of Lake Hodgson, is to raise the entry fee and close the lake at 8pm. 
The boat rental should stay affordable, as I think it allows alot of novice fisherman the chance to get on the water. 
The cost to put a boat in the water should be increased, and it will probably boost boat rentals. I would pay more to launch my boat and fish this lake. 

I have never been to a more wonderfully managed park anywhere. It is so clean and well taken care of; the bathrooms are the cleanest in the state, and there is never any trash anywhere. The operators are friendly and take pride in their work. 
I urge anybody who wants a great day fishing or just a nice picnic in a quiet, serene area, to visit Lake Hodgson.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

There is a good article in the Record Courier explaining all the changes and fee hikes. http://www.recordpub.com/news/article/4766734


----------



## stinkbait1213 (Feb 4, 2010)

RedJada said:


> There is a good article in the Record Courier explaining all the changes and fee hikes. http://www.recordpub.com/news/article/4766734


After reading those rate hikes is anybody going to stop fishing that lake? i think those hikes are rediculis.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

They didn't expalin the rate hikes the way they should have. All boat rentals are on a per day basis,most all the other hikes are on a yearly basis for use. Example: If it cost a local resident $35.00 for a yearly pass to launch his boat last year, he will be paying $40.00 for the yearly pass this year. This is a 1 time fee to fish the whole 8 months the lake is open.If you break the costs down to what it's costing you per month or per trip, it's still very affordable. You need to understand, this is not a public lake. Lake Hodgson is stocked with 5,000 lbs of fish every spring. It's one of the most beautiful and cleanest places you will ever visit in the state of Ohio................Mark


----------



## pigboy (Oct 20, 2009)

IF ALL IS TRUE about the lake staying open, even with the very reasonable increased fees, I pigboy hereby RECALL my motion that the new mayor of Ravenna is a moron.


----------



## stinkbait1213 (Feb 4, 2010)

BUT... that yearly fee will increase to 55 dollers for non residents...does that mean Ohio or revenna? that is rediculis


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

non residents means non ravenna fishermen. there getting the out or towners on this,rentals went way up and the stake rental skyrocketed,like 2bills for the season,the res-launch isn,t bad like mark said but some others went out of bounds i think,they should have just cut some of the days there open,could have been thurs-sun-,they could make there money in 4 days and save someone sitting there during the early week...just my 2 cents....


----------



## stinkbait1213 (Feb 4, 2010)

well i agree the fee hikes are rediculis for out of towners here is the direct quote from the article

Under the new schedule, boat rental would jump from $16 to $20 for residents, and $30 for non-residents, and from $8 for seniors to $10 for residents and $20 for non-residents.

Boat launch fees would jump by $3 for non-residents, seasonal boat launch would jump by $5 for residents and $45 for non-residents; and gate permits would jump from $2 to $3 for residents and $4 for non-residents. Senior gate permits would no longer be free, but they would pay a dollar less than others.

Boat stakes, which allow people to leave their boat at the lake for the entire season, would jump dramatically, from $20 for residents and $55 for non-residents to $120 for residents and $200 for non-residents. Senior boat stakes would jump as well, from $20 to $100 for residents and $120 for non-residents.

Rental of the lodge also would skyrocket, from $150 to $200 for residents and $275 for non-residents.

residents are about to get hammered in the rear end if they want to fish this lake...i might just stick with west branch you get the best of both worlds skiing and fishing...


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

You can look at it this way too.Lake Hodgson is privatly owned. You do not need a fishing license to fish there, so you can subtract another $19.00 from the increases if you do not fish public waters..........Mark


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

snag said:


> non residents means non ravenna fishermen. there getting the out or towners on this,rentals went way up and the stake rental skyrocketed,like 2bills for the season,the res-launch isn,t bad like mark said but some others went out of bounds i think,they should have just cut some of the days there open,could have been thurs-sun-,they could make there money in 4 days and save someone sitting there during the early week...just my 2 cents....


The lake is closed on Tuesdays................Mark


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

stinkbait1213, you seem to have alot of negative opinions for a place you've never been to or fished. You must have done some numbers crunching on other compatible places that offer the same services. I'm curious as to what information you'd like to share with everyone..........Mark


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Fished Hodgson regularly for about 15 years (80-90's). For anyone walkin/wading, it gives great access, decent fishin, clean shorelines/facilities and mostly quiet days (once past April). Had some fun fishin there years back with my daughter. If I was walkin/wading, this would be my go to lake.

Everything today is becoming "pay to use" no matter what sport you enjoy. It costs Ravenna money to keep this lake open to the public. It appears fishermen are going to have to kick in more to use this place. City parks come with operating expenses. That is reality.

Some of us might be better off giving the money to Ravanna to keep Hodgson running....than to buy the gas required to drive to WB. Given a choice between shore fishin Hodgson and West Branch, I would be at Hodgson every time.

Hodgson is a sweet facility. Seemed very well kept and run in the years I visited regularly. Good luck keeping it open Mayor.

((BTW Mayor......thanks for dropin in here.))


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't think the rates are excessive. When I saw those fees I thought they ought to raise $50,000-$80,000 more a year. That would be a big chuck on the expected $130,000 deficit this year. Then I saw this:



> Based on prior usage of the lakes, the rate hikes are expected to generate an additional $10,000 to $11,000 per year.


So they are still going to have a deficit of approximately $120,000 this year without any other actions. I don't think the fat lady has sung yet on whether the lake will stay open.
For those who are already crying foul, what do you suggest Ravenna do to erase the deficit?

Even if they do close it. They will still have maintenance expenses. It probably isn't going to save them too much.


----------



## stinkbait1213 (Feb 4, 2010)

bassmastermjb said:


> stinkbait1213, you seem to have alot of negative opinions for a place you've never been to or fished. You must have done some numbers crunching on other compatible places that offer the same services. I'm curious as to what information you'd like to share with everyone..........Mark


I have been told that the reason we have so many free lakes like west branch is because Ohio has state income taxes and you pay for this in your taxes. Now if everything is going to turn into a Pay as you play as Bobinstow90 says then why do we have to pay state income taxes? why are property taxes so high in ohio? Back wear i come from (Texas) there is no state income taxes, but we have to "pay for play" allmost ALL boat ramps are state feed but the fees are no more then 3 to 7 dollers per boat and they dont have things like residency rules wear Non-residents pay more then residents. What i am seeing in ohio is the state fees for everything are going up as the taxes do not go down? this to me is just a doller grab and i dont think its right. But thats just my Out of stater point of view... As for the lake itself I will be atleast trying it ONCE or Twice to see if the fees are worth it or not.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

ONE lake gets tighter,& another loosens up,,,,,Wingfoot! -------sonar.......


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

$30 for non-res boat rental? Are you SERIOUS!

I dont mind paying a little more to fish but not almost double of what I use to.

I cant wait for Wingfoot now and hopefully Mogadore opens back up too.


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

Very interesting thread...

here is my 2 cents:
1) very impressive that the mayor signed up to speak directly with sportsman - direct communtication with the guy calling the shots is great. I don't know anything about Ravena & I have never fished the lake in question, however I'm most impressed with the mayor stepping up and addressing the concerns in the way he did.
2) paying to fish? what's the big deal - if the fishing is good (as is sounds like it is) then be happy you have the opportunity. My brother lives that direction, and IMO all of you NE Ohio guys have SOOO many good fishing opportunites that you don't realize how much of a wasteland much of Ohio is in terms of fishing opportunities. If I had a nice, clean lake to catch fish out of close by - I would be on it alot. 
3) economy is bad, budgets are horrid right now. If the city need's the cash to run the lake, well... hikes or closing are the only options. If enough people are upset with the hikes and don't use the lake, it will show a larger loss than the city can afford and will close.


----------



## pigboy (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey Stink, you miss the entire picture. The lake is NOT a statewide public property. It was ,along with the city waterplant at the lake PAID FOR by the people of RAVENNA. You Texans and any other non-residents of Ravenna that want to fish this lake are always welcome to enjoy this clean, quiet, peaceful resource ( unlike WB with unlimited HP ). Just pitch in little. Stop whining about fees, it costs you NOTHING if you don't use it, all you need to do is go somewhere else if you are that po'd. As for other posts about fees to rent the hall at the lake - go out and check it out. Clean hall , wooded area, walk to the lake , sit on the dock enjoy the sunset, go back, drink beer , eat etc.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

stinkbait1213 said:


> I have been told that the reason we have so many free lakes like west branch is because Ohio has state income taxes and you pay for this in your taxes. Now if everything is going to turn into a Pay as you play as Bobinstow90 says then why do we have to pay state income taxes? why are property taxes so high in ohio? Back wear i come from (Texas) there is no state income taxes, but we have to "pay for play" allmost ALL boat ramps are state feed but the fees are no more then 3 to 7 dollers per boat and they dont have things like residency rules wear Non-residents pay more then residents. What i am seeing in ohio is the state fees for everything are going up as the taxes do not go down? this to me is just a doller grab and i dont think its right. But thats just my Out of stater point of view... As for the lake itself I will be atleast trying it ONCE or Twice to see if the fees are worth it or not.


 Man ... what kind of stocking programs do they have in Texas . Here in Ohio we stock a ton of fish . Steelhead ,walleye and muskie etc are not easy or cheap . Last time that I fished in Texas bass was dominant and they naturally reproduce in your waters.


----------



## stinkbait1213 (Feb 4, 2010)

Pikedaddy said:


> Man ... what kind of stocking programs do they have in Texas . Here in Ohio we stock a ton of fish . Steelhead ,walleye and muskie etc are not easy or cheap . Last time that I fished in Texas bass was dominant and they naturally reproduce in your waters.


All the fish are natural but, who is to pay for the ramps and the docks being set to the depth of the water? the trash picked up? the bathroom cleaned? Texas does not have State income taxes to pay for anything, so i am use to "pay for play". But here in Ohio were i pay every government agency taxes i just dont see how you can have so many feed lakes. It is not the city of Revenna fault. its the system this state government works on. But Lets not get political about things... I like the lakes here in Ohio. Atleast the ones i have been on, I just dont see how they can charge soo much to out of towners if people are willing to pay for this lake then why are people getting so mad about my comment? You should have nothing to worry about. As for this season I WILL be trying this lake no matter how much they charge me to put my boat in and i will post as soon as i do about my experience. I am sorry if i Offended anybody with my conservative views on Fees and such...


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

I do have to agree with you on the non resident fees Stinkbait. I am pretty sure that the majority of people that fish Hodgson are non residents. I understand that they want there residents to feel like its theirs . I think they would bring in more revenue it the lake was marketed better. Its sad to say but I know that a lot of non residents will get turned away by this increase. I wish that they would just meet in the middle for everybody. The thing for me is I will still pay the fee to fish it because it is a really nice lake.

I am not accusing the city of anything wrong with this "but". In marketing one of the best ways to raise the price of something it to take it away for a few. Then bring it back at a higher price . People don't want to lose it,so when they get it back the price seems much easier to digest. I am just wondering if somebody from the city attended the same classes that I did. I am just looking at the larger picture, and have no ill will toward the city or the mayor. It is just strange that this all of a sudden this popped up and the quickly settled down with a price increase.


----------



## stinkbait1213 (Feb 4, 2010)

Pikedaddy said:


> I do have to agree with you on the non resident fees Stinkbait. I am pretty sure that the majority of people that fish Hodgson are non residents. I understand that they want there residents to feel like its theirs . I think they would bring in more revenue it the lake was marketed better. Its sad to say but I know that a lot of non residents will get turned away by this increase. I wish that they would just meet in the middle for everybody. The thing for me is I will still pay the fee to fish it because it is a really nice lake.
> 
> I am not accusing the city of anything wrong with this "but". In marketing one of the best ways to raise the price of something it to take it away for a few. Then bring it back at a higher price . People don't want to lose it,so when they get it back the price seems much easier to digest. I am just wondering if somebody from the city attended the same classes that I did. I am just looking at the larger picture, and have no ill will toward the city or the mayor. It is just strange that this all of a sudden this popped up and the quickly settled down with a price increase.


good to know im not alone!!!! i dont like getting ganged up on haha JK


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

stinkbait1213 said:


> good to know im not alone!!!! i dont like getting ganged up on haha JK


I'll bet you I pay quite a bit more in taxes that go directly to maintain the lake than you will pay for your yearly non-resident permit.And I still have to buy a permit to use the lake. You haven't heard 1 resident complain about it.I think the non-residents are getting off pretty easy with the rate hikes...... Mark


----------



## stinkbait1213 (Feb 4, 2010)

does anybody have any numbers regarding residents vs non resident usage of this lake?


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

I agree that some of the increases are a bit high, however, as a Ravenna resident some of my tax money goes to pay for the lake whether I fish it or not. So when I do take my family over there to fish a bit of a discount is warranted. 

I do fear that some of the non-resident price hikes may turn guys away and not actually result in increased revenue. Less people fishing at a higher price may only result in a wash.

If the city would work with local businesses such as bassmastermjb (Mark) and others to sponsor youth derby's/clinics, family outings, fishing tourny's, group outings (OGF outings) with discounted fees, perhaps they could increase revenue and word of mouth marketing.

Perhaps we should take it upon ourselves to do just that. My funds are limited but my time is ample so I guess I should head my own words and work towards putting together something myself. It's late... I am rambling and talking to myself, so I'll sleep on the idea.

Joe


----------



## beagle52 (Apr 15, 2007)

I have no problem with the hikes ! If this is what it takes to keep it open !! I think that the people that have fished it before will agree. This is a nice clean ,great fishing lake. We would have lost a great resorce if it was closed. No sense complaining on the increase. If you want to complain about something ,complain about gas hikes !!!


----------



## jlbrokaw (Mar 17, 2009)

Along the lines of resident vs non resident, what of those who don't live in the city, but work in the city and pay city taxes?


----------



## stinkbait1213 (Feb 4, 2010)

I dont work or live...nor wish to live in revenna but i do rely on the feed stores in that city for my bussiness. I juist think the hikes are excessive for out of towners...


----------



## beagle52 (Apr 15, 2007)

This is a done deal ! No crying about it,is going to help ! Lets close this post !! Thanks


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

I couldnt agree with you more WestBranchJoe. Lake Hodgson does need more sponsored programs to bring more kids and parents to the lake. I would be interested in trying to help in many ways . If anybody else is on board lets talk . It would be great to hear what the mayor thinks about the idea.
.


----------

